# Probiotics needed after short term anti use?



## trey_a (Mar 2, 2008)

I have been put on antibiotics a few times in the past year and a half and have not tried probiotics yet. I was on one antibiotic for 2 weeks, then for a couple of days in the hospital, and then for about a week earlier this year. Do you think this is enough to warrant a need for probiotics? My bloating and belching symptoms came on before being put on any of these so I'm not sure they are the reason.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may have been colonized by normal gas forming bacteria before you ever took antibiotics, but they may not be the reason for either the bloating or the belching.However a trial of probiotics for a couple of weeks may not hurt.


----------

